# R33 Gtr bits required.



## TerryTibs (May 1, 2015)

Hi chaps. 

I’m after a few bits to finish off my built. 

Arc air box complete but filters not necessary, I have new ones ready 

Clean decent oil catch can with lines and fittings, 

Cam baffles, but not the yellow foam ones. 

Any help or a point in the right direction would be ideal many thanks


----------



## madmannievo6 (Jul 15, 2017)

TerryTibs said:


> Hi chaps.
> 
> I’m after a few bits to finish off my built.
> 
> ...


Airfliter box arc rare I'll have one if there's another going sorry to add to your chat mate

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can buy the arc new still 

about £500


----------



## madmannievo6 (Jul 15, 2017)

matty32 said:


> You can buy the arc new still
> 
> about £500


Yer I thought they were rare

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

